# Need help with new tiger barb tank?!



## Breekey (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello once again 

So tomorrow I'm picking up two new (used, but new to me) 55 gallon tanks. One of which is going to be home for my oscar, Jafar, until he's bigger and the other one I'm needin help with. 

I think I want to stock some tiger barbs in there, but not ONLY them. I'm thinking 15, 5 regular, 5 albino, and 5 green. My first question is this: Will they school together? I know they need to be in groups, but I'm not sure if that counts or not.

My next question is what else can go in there with 15 tigers? Is that too much? If I can do more, what else would suit the tank?

I'm willing to go lower on them, maybe 10.. Does that open up more possibilities? 

I've read that clown loaches are good tank mates. Input on that?

One last question: I have a Bala Shark in my cichlid tank, could he go with the new tiger barb tank? He's happy where he is, but for like a "center piece" for the tank, would he be okay? If not, what do you suggest?

I'm new to community tanks, I have a small 10g, but that's it. Community tanks differ from my cichlid tank so much it seems like! It's a bit overwhelming lol. I'm really just looking for some pointers and suggestions. I know a lot of people keep tiger barbs... Tell me everything!

~Bree


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't think I've previously welcomed you--but a second welcome won't hurt anyway--so, welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum.:-D

We have fish profiles, second tab fro the left in the blue bar across the top of the page, and if the name shades you can click it for the profile. Tiger Barb for example. As noted therein, the more in the group (within reason and considering the tank volume) the less chance of trouble; so 12-15 would be better in your 55g.

As for tank mates, no fish that is slow and sedate, or has long fins, should be included. Other medium-sized shoaling fish that are active (like the TB) and able to hold their own are fine. This would include some of the other barbs, danio, and perhaps a few of the tetra in the characins.

Loaches should be OK, but in the context of a 55g not clown loach; these fish need a 6-foot tank, and a group of five or more. All loaches need a group, they are highly social fish, but look at some of the smaller species in the Botia genus, several of which are in the profiles.

The Bala Shark is another issue, but I'll leave that by referring you to the profile.;-)

Byron.


----------



## Tigris (May 10, 2012)

My 55 gallon has 4 albino, 2 Rosy Barbs, and 14 Tigers in it am they school lovely
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breekey (Sep 11, 2012)

Okay, so here is my new plan:
5 tiger barbs
5 albino tiger barbs
5 green tiger barbs
5 panda Cory's
5 rosy barbs

That puts me right at stocking level and needing to get another filter haha. I've heard the panda Cory's school with the barbs, how true is that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Breekey said:


> Okay, so here is my new plan:
> 5 tiger barbs
> 5 albino tiger barbs
> 5 green tiger barbs
> ...


Corys often like to "play" with upper fish, some species more than others, but this is just the whim of the individual fish. But I wold add a couple more panda corys [or another species, up to you] to increase their n umber. In this much space, a larger group of corys would be better.

I would also increase the Rosy Barb to 8 or 9. Shoaling fish are always better with more, and in the case of barb they are active fish that have what we may term a pecking order within the species group, and more is again better.

The Tiger Barb are fine; this is all the same species, so having 15 is good (I wouldn't get below 9 or 10 with this species, or they can get nippy).

This is not overstocked for a 55g. What filter do you have? Will there be live plants (there should, all these fish will be better with plants)?

Byron.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Were it me,, I would select smaller barb than the Rosy barb's that can and do grow to six inches.
Maybe Cherry barb's or Black ruby barb's .
Just my two cent's.


----------



## Breekey (Sep 11, 2012)

1077 said:


> Were it me,, I would select smaller barb than the Rosy barb's that can and do grow to six inches.
> Maybe Cherry barb's or Black ruby barb's .
> Just my two cent's.


The reason I picked the Rosy Barbs is BECAUSE they get up to 6". Like as a center piece for the tank. 
Will they not get along??


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Breekey said:


> The reason I picked the Rosy Barbs is BECAUSE they get up to 6". Like as a center piece for the tank.
> Will they not get along??


Would stay away from the long finned ones with the Tiger barb's that may nip the longer fin's.;-)


----------



## Breekey (Sep 11, 2012)

Ad Byron, thanks for all your advice!! 

And if I do get some more rosy barbs, would that still be okay stocking wise?? And I don't have a filter for it yet, I have to wait to set this tank up for a couple months, I'm having surgery next month so I can't bing in anymore animals lol (we have 3 cats, a 60g african cichlid tank with 13 fish, a crayfish and a raphael cat, a 10g community, a 10g breeding tank with plattys and cherry shrimp, and a cur renting seeding 55 gallon tank for my juvie Oscar) so we DEFINITELY don't need another one yet. Im just planning. What kind of filter should I have?


----------



## Breekey (Sep 11, 2012)

1077 said:


> Would stay away from the long finned ones with the Tiger barb's that may nip the longer fin's.;-)


Okay, what would you suggest then? Something that gets semi big.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Breekey said:


> The reason I picked the Rosy Barbs is BECAUSE they get up to 6". Like as a center piece for the tank.
> Will they not get along??


While 6 inches is possible, most sources say 3 is normal, but I think the Rosy are a nice contrast to the Tiger. The Black Ruby Barb, while my favourite, is very similar to the Tiger and much the same size, and they will get lost together.

They'll get along, as much as any barbs. All barbs are active and somewhat feisty, and for this reason should not be combined with slow or sedate fish. But that is not the issue here. I think 1077 was thinking more of the size in a 55g.

Six in the group will work (Rosy).

Byron .


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes, it was/is potential size, and number's of fishes mentioned thus far that I was thinkin on.
Will be a busy tank.


----------



## Breekey (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh okay, we'll could I pull off the 8 rosy barbs with 15 tigers and 5 panda corys in a 55?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Breekey said:


> Oh okay, we'll could I pull off the 8 rosy barbs with 15 tigers and 5 panda corys in a 55?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well... The question here is the probable size of the Rosy Barb. When I wrote our profile and researched several reliable sources, I came up with the normal being 3 inches though some suggest 6 inches possible. 1077 mentions 6 inches, and I assume he has had the fish at that length. I have not kept this species myself. I just checked with my biologist friend Matt Ford's data on Seriously Fish and he says aquarium fish normally reach 2.5 to 3 inches, with some reports of 4 inches max.

If 3 inches is it, then 8 RB and the others are fine. But if this fish does reach 6 inches, that's a very different situation, and I would stay with six. I sat in front of my 90g which is also 4 feet in length and tried to imagine my group of five male Congo Tetra which are close to 3 inches as if they were 6, plus the added girth, and I would find the tank rather full.

Byron.


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Breekey said:


> Okay, what would you suggest then? Something that gets semi big.


Stay away from the long finned rosy barbs. The normal rosy barbs should be OK.


----------

